

Web App Sales Tax? - theqco

We are still in the process of finding a lawyer but just throwing this out there for any other web developers with a subscription based service:&#60;p&#62;Do web applications that provide a subscription service have to pay sales tax?
======
ScottWhigham
#1 - You'll likely get a better response if you prefix your title with "Ask
HN: "

#2 - You'll definitely get a better response if you post during the business
week (US business hours?)

#3 - Contact your state tax office and ask. You can call local county offices
as well for sales tax questions but the state tax offices, IMO, get more of
these types of questions and have more training in this area.

~~~
startupcomment
From the research that I have done, taxation of software sales varies from
state to state and may depend on the form of delivery of the software. From
the states that I looked at, there was a greater likelihood of sales tax
applicability if the software was of the "off-the-shelf" variety (not custom
software), but if installed through a download rather than shipped, it was not
subject to sales tax. I agree with Scott - just call your state tax office and
explain your situation.

